# Surrogacy Advice



## ukvan (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,

We are gay couples (40 and 34) and looking for surrogacy mother, as far as I know, there are only COTS and SUK available for surrogacy matching, however becoming a member isn't cheap, as we want to use traditional surrogacy, they don't seem to have many candidates, just wondering if it's worth it to join it? Which one is better? Is there any other channel to find a surrogate mother?

Thanks!
Van


----------



## jabbie1129 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi just to let you know I found my IP's through forums and there are also ******** pages which you can join. Some of them are private and you need to know someone who is a member already to join. If you need any help let me know and I will do my best. I would try other avenues before paying to join up to anything. You might pay only to find there are no matches for you. Best of luck


----------



## Janey waney (Sep 3, 2013)

Jab is is rite there are a lot of groups on ******** u cud join or try surrogatemother.com or surrogate finder altho there does seem to be a big shortage of ts surrogates at the moment good luck with ur search.x


----------

